# Can I use a pen plotter as a Vinyl Cutter?



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

I just found a local selling a 36" HP plotter for about 100.00
Can I use it as a vinyl cutter with the software & the blades??
(keeping fingers crosed)


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

It sounds like a non-cutting plotter but not certain. Do you have a model number, or is it one of the plotters found here?

HP Plotters


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Most of the pen plotters I have worked with don't have the pressure necessary to cut properly.


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. It is a HP Draftmaster pen plotter. I looked and realized I probably couldnt figure it out if I could.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

sorry for a dumb question, but what is the difference between a HP plotter and a wide format printer?


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

ino said:


> sorry for a dumb question, but what is the difference between a HP plotter and a wide format printer?


Your guess is as good as mine - No idea.
I just saw the deal on our local CraigsList and thought I would check into it. -
I wish I new more about plotters/cutters, printing & non printing etc...


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, some plotters arent made to cut, some are-plotter/cutters have a way to adjust force and speed and obviously have blades that you can buy for them. As far as wide format printers go-MOST of them only print, the only one that prints and cuts in 1 machine is Roland-they have the patent on it. Other machines that print you would need a seperate cutter to cut them. Roland sp 300 v 30" is the wide format printer/cutter that I have. I also have a Graphtec plotter/cutter 24".


----------

